# poisened!!!!



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

It's a long time, i'v not post anything.I'm following the tapes. I'm on side 1 of CD #3.I went to the restaurant on wednesday morning to take a breakfast. I started to feel bad by 11 A.M.I'm at home since wednesday. I have some mild pain now, i was shaking like crazy, cold and hot, burping like crazy, chest pressure ..etc.I'm still not better. That damn poison or microbe hit me right where it should not! I'm feeling i'm going backward. After such efforts listening to the tapes, relaxing and more .. and bang!I hope that this thing did not pertubate my colon permanently another time! Nobody knows what may trigger IBS in an healthy person....Anyway just venting.


----------



## jizzy (Apr 3, 2002)

i hope you don't mind if i vent as well.GAH!!! My tummy always hurts. I want a tummy transplant.







i hate sharing an office with someone who has to hear me belch constantly. i feel like i'm grossing her out, but i can't help it!and the bus! i have to commute to work by bus, and i get all motion sick. sometimes i have to get off before my stop & take the next bus just so i can get the tum tum to calm down.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

JizzyI've got off city commuter trains and buses many times before my stop, with the same anxiety as you describe. Try going TOTALLY caffeine-free for several weeks (tea, coffee, cola). My heart and tummy used to be in knots. Now caffeine-free, the problem has gone after more than 30 years of hell. I have just recently learned of my total intolerance for caffeine.This is an appropriately named thread...'Poisoned!!!', since we are talking now about caffeine!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bernard hang in there. You think you got food poisoning? You can sometimes get mild food poisoning or sometimes severe. It happened top me a while back after finnishing the tapes and I had a one severe attack that would have sent me to the hospital if I could have made it, but it was only for that day and the next day and it went away. If it was a bug it can messup the flora in your gut and also soome chemical regulations and cause some problems. It won't effect you on the tapes much may slow down some progress, but you will get it back for sure.Setbacks bite, but remember its just a setback and you will be back on the road to recovery again. I was wondering where you were. Your not goiing backwards so don't worry about that, even normal people can get a bug or maybe this was even an IBS attack your weren't use to, but there is no going backwards, its just the mind that things that from all the years of having IBS.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm still bad on Tuesday. It's one week. Cold and hot. Hands shaking. Pain in the belly. Weak.I went on the E.R. on Monday after I TRIED to start working. I had to leave.- Nurse: You feel good. The pressure is Ok.- Yep, I'm bad!!!After waiting for the med and some exams- Doc: Everything is ok, the only thing is your "bilirubin" that is a bit high- Me : I know that, my family doc already told me that. You call it " Gilbert Syndrome". It's not suppose to hurtSO I left the E.R. as I was before waiting from 2:00 P.M. to 11:00 P.M (I Am in Canada ï¿½.).Is it IBS, GS (Gilbert Syndrome), both??? I Know that GS can cause some intestine trouble among others.Anyway I went back home, and I relaxed. I listen back to side 2. All muscles relaxed ï¿½ but my stupid colon doesn't want!!!! Still hurting, pressure. Yaaaaaaaaa. I took one Bentyl and went to bed. I awake with a headache (Bentyl + GS may give headache) and dizzy.So I lost an other time a working day.I don't know what will be tomorrowï¿½..I'm terribly disappointed.That stupid thing that hit me (I'm pretty sure, never felt like this with hand shaking, weakness, hot and cold) set me backward.--- bye


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Bernard,That "stupid thing" may be what is known as a vaso-vegal reaction. If it is, just know that it isn't necessarily dangerous in and of itself, but I'm surprised whomever examined you didn't think about it being a VV response and recommend a thorough exam by your regular doc. There are some serious health conditions that can cause a VV reaction and they would need to be ruled out. It's my understanding that there are multiple potential causes. They can be frightening to experience.... I've had a few of them, myself... in fact in me they even cause a tremendous urge to just plain cry







But chances are you're not going to die from it.... even though it may feel as if you are going to. So chin up and get yourself thoroughly checked and ask your doc if what you are experiencing might be a vaso-vegal response of some sort. If it is, he/she can advise you on how to manage it. Good luck, Evie


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Bernard:Try to relax as much as possible. Stress feeds off itself and creates more. I had a bad few days because I thought I would be told I needed surgery (I was told I didn't), and also because a lump was removed from my cat, and I'm waiting to hear if it is something serious. The doc says it probably isn't.Anyway, I stressed so much I got really bad cramps for 2 days. I finally took a day off from work and just laid back, listened to the tapes and took a long walk. The stress cramps are now gone.








I'm not saying that's all you have, but you can at least take care of the stress yourself.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Benard, as everyopne has said first hang in there and be strong.Second, I ama bit lost except that maybe the gilbert set off your IBS somehow, or the possiblity of artspirits post, but I am no expert on that for sure, or gilberts, so this is out of my realm.The not knowing what is going on can add to everything also.Did the doc want to see you again?Bentyl can also mess with you some perhaps. It might be a bit before you feel normal again, but you will feel better at some point, not that it any consolation at the moment.keep us updated will you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jean, I am glad your okay and hope your cat will be okay.







My gut twisted some and I got nausea also when I recently put my dog down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2002)

It's very refreshing to be able to interact with others who experience like symptoms and reactions to life's stresses. "Normal" people also experience symptoms and reactions... but for us it tends to be exacerbated because of our IBS. Whenever anyone says to me.... "Oh yeah... I've had that".... I look them right in the eye and say...."Not even in your dreams". Bernard.... come and talk to us here whenever you feel you need to... and stay in close touch with your doc.







Evie


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Eric. The lump on my kitty, which we had removed, turned out to be nothing serious, just a sweat gland cyst, which he said is nothing to worry about.Bernard, I hope things are easing up for you, too. Keep us posted.JeanG


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Eric and others I'm back on tracks!!!I re-started to work on Wednesday. It was not no good on Wednesday. I was feeling weak on my legs. I also switch from Bentyl (in fact Clorax that is a similar generic drug equivalent to Bentyl) to Dicetel (antispasmodic drug) (note that i wasn't taking any drug before the poisoning episode). Dicetel doesn't make you feel dizzy. It helped to recover. Now, i'm almost ok. Not feeling weak. Almost as i was before. Dicetel make me turn C. Since i re-started taking drugs, i didn't went to the toilet yet. I didn't turn D during that bad time (?).After listening to side 2 i'm going back to the original schedule i left, i.e. side 5.About GS (Gilbert Syndrome) it's the liver that doesn't do it's job as best as possible. The "bilirubin" level is an indicator of the detoxification done by the liver. "Bilirubin" in the blood (result of red blood cell being break down) is removed by the liver and sent into the intestines. It's not eliminated by other way. There is a web site (and a forum) about that things. Symptoms may be yellowing of the skin, eyes, itching, tired (more after exercising), vomiting sensation (note that i have that feeling and it was worst during this bad episode (I told the doc about this without knowing GS so it was not induced in my mind) , intestinal pain (reported). Milk thistle can help after weeks or month of usage (tinctures are best than pills).Alcool is bad. May be the fact that almost every time i drink beers or wine (specially wine) i have headache without being drunk is related to this.Anyway i'm back on tracks and re-starting listening to CD where i left.Thank to every one for your support---------


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Bernard, pleased to hear you back on track







Best RegardsMike web page


----------

